# AC Milan Vs FC Barcelona



## Foxtrot (Mar 28, 2012)

*UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE: AC Milan Vs FC Barcelona 3/29 2:45AM GMT+8*

*FC Barcelona Predicted Starting XI*: Valdés, Dani Alves, Mascherano, Piquè, Puyol, Busquets, Xavi, Fàbregas, Messi, Iniesta, Sánchez

*AC Milan Predicted Starting XI*: Abiatti, Zambrotta, Nesta, Mexès, Mesbah, Seedorf, Ambrosini, Nocerino, Kevin-Prince Boateng, Ibrahimovic, El Shaarawy

On home ground AC Milan has won 9, drawn 4 and lost 1 matches. This ranks the Rossoneri 3rd in home team performance in the Italy Serie A. On away ground FC Barcelona has won 8, drawn 5 and lost 2 matches. This ranks the Barca 2nd in away team performance in the Spain Primera Division.


*AC Milan : 4.84
FC Barcelona : 1.69
Draw : 3.22*


----------

